

Enterprise Ready NoSQL DB - DjonDB - juandazapata
http://djondb.com/

======
bsg75
"To do the compilation you will need the following dependencies: antlr3c Ant C
runtime 3.2 google v8 javascript engine boost libraries"

It really is enterprise software.

